
Show HN: Send cloudinit output to cloudwatch logs - jornjambers
https://github.com/in4it/tee2cloudwatch
======
jornjambers
When having a lot of EC2 instances that use UserData, it gets difficult to
track the output, as you have to log in to each instance to see the output of
the cloud-init logs. I wrote a small golang program that can send the output
of your commands straight to cloudwatch logs. That way, you can easily see and
track errors in userdata. PR's & feedback welcome!

